# Group recipe needed



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi! I am looking for a cool halloween recipe that would be hard to mess up (heh). I need something for about 30-45 people. These will be co-workers. Nothing filling, just something snacky, but hoping some of you will have some neat ideas for me. Am open to suggestions, thanks!

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

okay now depending on whether you have mostly women or mostly men in your office my ideas would run to: pre prepared tyson hot wings with bleu cheese salad dressing on side, or spinich dip(dump it into a hollowed out small pumpkin for seving) with crackers, melba toast,garlic bagel chips, and then something sweet too, cookies or cup cakes prob'ly or brownies.

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

The seven layered dip is always good. You can search on the net for it. You can pick from recipes that you like. Can't go wrong with that dip. Your green stuff is funny. -CC


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

My vote is for chili. You can do so much with it. Bring tortilla chips and cheese and they can have nachos. Bring mini taco shells and lettuce for mini tacos. Bake biscuits in muffin tins and hollow them in the center for mini chili tarts. Serve it with rice and call it Former Boss with Maggots.


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Thank you for the great ideas, but I guess I should be more specific. 
It will have to be something on the sweet side, because everyone has their lunches at a different time and everyone has to stay at their own desks during the day. It would have to be something I could pass out quickly on break and that would not make a mess because we are not technically allowed to have food at our desks. 
heh.

I like the brownie and/or cookie idea, but how do I make them really Halloweenish? I was also trying to think of a way to modify those "mud cups" that have gummi worms into something that looks really gruesome and bloody, but I can not think of how to do that just yet.

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Put lil' smokies in a crock pot with some tasty BBQ sause .

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

write rip on brownies whith white tube icing from supermarket.ta da theyre tombstones.

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

Krispy Pumpkins

http://www.womansday.com/assets/image/11072002140120.jpg

3 Tbsp stick butter or margarine
1 bag (10 to 10 1/2 oz) fresh, white marshmallows (any size)
20 drops yellow liquid food color
12 drops red liquid food color
6 cups toasted rice cereal (such as Kellogg’s Rice Krispies)

Stems and features:
Black licorice twists, mini M&M’s and sticks Fruit-Stripe gum

Handles:
Black licorice lace cut in 6-in. pieces

1. Have ready a 1-cup measure. Melt butter in a 4- to 6-qt pot (preferably nonstick) over low heat. Add marshmallows; stir until melted. Add food color; stir until mixture is orange. Remove from heat, add cereal and stir until well-coated. Let stand just until cool enough to handle. (If mixture cools too much, scrape onto wax paper and microwave a few seconds at a time, just until malleable.)

2. For each pumpkin: Coat hands and cup measure with nonstick spray or vegetable oil. Pack cup with cereal mixture. Immediately turn out onto work surface, form into a pumpkin shape and insert your thumb into top for stem. Let stand 30 minutes or until firm.

3. To decorate: Cut licorice twists into 2-in. pieces for stems and in tiny triangles for eyes and noses. Firmly press in place. Cut gum into smiling mouths. Firmly press gum and/or M&M’s in place for mouths (see Tip). Make holes for handles with a toothpick; insert handles.


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

ladybee, thanks! That is just the kind of thing I was looking for! 

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## Ellie-Bellie (Oct 19, 2004)

How about a Kitty Litter Cake? It's gross, but yummy! http://cake.allrecipes.com/az/KittyLitterCake.asp


----------



## Ecto (Oct 19, 2004)

New member here...I would like to make the Krispy Pumpkins for my coworkers, but does anyone have an idea on what I can use instead of the black licorice? Not really fond of it and I'm sure some my coworkers aren't either.


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

I just had a thought of what you could try instead of black licorice. How about cutting fruit rollups into pieces? I don't think these come in black, but maybe purple or whatever other colors could work?


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Instead of using the black licorice, you can use chocolate...you melt it and put it into a piping bag (the bags you use for putting icing decorations on cakes, or else you can use a ziplock bag and cut a TINY hole in one of the bottom corners). 

Then you make the shapes you want on a piece of wax paper on a cookie tray (the handle on the pumpkin would have to be a couple of layers of chocolate ~ you want it to stay put). Then let it harden flat in the fridge. When it's hard, carefully remove the pieces from the wax paper then attach them to the pumpkin with regular icing (if you use chocolate, you will have to sit there and hold it until it cools...NO FUN!!! 

Good luck!


----------



## Ecto (Oct 19, 2004)

That's a great idea! I could also use chocolate chips for the eyes instead of the licorice. 

And since they're so easy to make, I might even make some to give out to the visitors at work (I'm the manager of a 175 year old antebellum House Museum, and the only one who works in the house...my "coworkers" are my 3 bosses over at the tourism office). Anywho, thanks for the great idea. I was just going to wing it and see what I could find at the grocery store to use. Roll-ups...why didn't I think of that?


----------

